# veggie fatty



## morkdach (Jun 26, 2008)

bought a jar of pickeled hot veggies ta make up some good ole boiled eggs 
had a hot sausage in fridge that needed help so made up fatty with calaflower,carrots,celery,penoes,dill,red bell peppers,pepperjack cheese
no qview did not think it would go over well. well guess what went over great more to be made it is really hard to screw up a fatty.
now get more for the eggs maybe next pickeled egg fatty stay tuned


----------



## supervman (Jun 27, 2008)

At first I thought you went to the dark side.
I had to see how you make a fatty out of vegetables, thank goodness it was probably what we call giardinara. I love that stuff great on a hot beef sandwich. 

I'll definately have to try that kind of fatty. 
THANKS! 
V


----------



## supervman (Jun 27, 2008)

If'n ya like hot eggs give this a try. I got it off my buddie Joe Cahn's website he is aka the Commissioner of Tailgating. 

These can be as hot as you want em. They DO get hotter with time but, like it says, you don't want em to go too long or they change texture. 

*TAILGATE FIRE EGGS VMAN’S FAVORITE*From the Commissioners Website
3 Dozen Hard Boiled Eggs
1 Large Onion
1 Large Bottle (12 oz.) Hot Sauce (Franks, Louisiana, etc)
1 Small Bottle (5 oz.) Tabasco
Various Hot Peppers - Sliced *
White Vinegar 5-6% acidity 

Large Slotted PLASTIC spoon (metal will react w Vinegar for a bad taste) 
Large Glass Container with Tight Fitting Lid
Boil and peel Eggs. 
While eggs are boiling, pour Tabasco and Hot sauce into container large enough to hold eggs, onion and peppers. 
Cut onion and hot peppers into slices. Add eggs, and cover with vinegar. 
Let eggs soak a minimum of 1 week for best results. 
The longer they soak the hotter they get.

* - I use fresh habanero, jalapeño, cayenne, and chili peppers. But can use any combination of fresh or from a jar. These are what make the eggs hot or not, so it is personal preference.
I usually make 2 batches throughout the football season, one at the beginning and one when they run out. I have had them soaking for a whole season before, but the egg loses its texture over time.


----------

